# suspend2 and X/nvidia problem [solved]

## ant-1

Hi,

I'm using suspend2-sources 2.6.15 kernel with hibernate script. Hibernation is working fine in console. But when I try to suspend from X, everything seems to run fine except the display stops at 'Doing Atomic Copy", the display is switched off but the computer itself is not. If I reboot suspend2 does not see the image (meaning it was not created fully, I guess). I suspend to swap, which is 1.5Gb large for 1Gb of memory (when I try to suspend memory usage is 270Mb and swap is not used).

I tried to set the log verbosity to 4, but no error pops up there. I suspect nvidia module to be the cause, but I emerged the latest nvidia-kernel (8178), which is supposed to work fine without a patch. So I commented it out in blacklisted modules file and run the hibernate from X, with the results listed above.

And no, SMP is not enabled in my kernel and ACPI is. I even tried with Option "NvAGP" "true" in my xorg.conf although my card is PCIE.

My computer is a Toshiba M60 laptop with GeForce Go 6600.Last edited by ant-1 on Mon May 01, 2006 9:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## colo

Software Suspend does not work with the proprietary "nvidia"-Module as of yet. Switch over to "nv", which does not suffer from this limitation(, but does not provide hardware-accelerated GLX, otoh).

----------

## chrismortimore

Once the display switches off, have you left it to see what happens?  I suspend and it does the "Writing something something", the display goes off when it starts the atomic copy, the HDD light flicks for a bit and it suspends fine.  On resume, the display stays off basically until it has finished resuming and comes back to life.

I'm using a patched version of 7174 drivers.

----------

## ant-1

Yep, I tried letting it for 30 minutes, but it never turned itself off. And after rebooting, it did not see the suspend image (I repeat that it works out of X).

I tried with latest 8178 and 7676, but without patching them. I think they are already patched to work with suspend2 (at least the 8178, I found a patch in portage looking like it did the trick). But I may be wrong. Did you use gentoo driver or the one from nvidia that you patched ?

----------

## chrismortimore

I downloaded it from the nvidia site and patched and installed it manually.  If you go onto the suspend2 wiki you'll find information about how to patch it.

----------

## Octavious

i also share this same problem on a Dell Precision M70  :Sad: .

----------

## Octavious

I fixed my issue with the newest version of the nvidia-kernel (8756) and adding a "ProcSetting extra_pages_allowance 0" line in my hibernate.conf.  Hopefully this works for you guys.

----------

## ant-1

Exactly, I just solved it this way 2 days ago !

----------

## brazzmonkey

works fine here too   :Very Happy: 

----------

## manuels

Hi,

I added this option to my suspend2.conf but it still doesn't work.

I'm running version 1.0.9755-r1.

Did you change anything else?

Cheers,

Manuel

----------

